# Adventuring Group Seeks Members (NW NJ)



## wsclark (Jul 22, 2002)

Our party of four is currently looking to supplement its ranks with a few henchpeople. We are currently trying to thwart our evil nemesis, but have lost two of our members. The following types of people are preferable: arcane spellcasters, rogues with an investigative bent, and fighters. We will, however, accept almost anyone (assuming you get along with our Paladin of Foornarr) to bolster our ranks as we infiltrate the territory of the Witch Queen in order to destroy her source of power. 

------------------- 

Gaming occurs in NW NJ, around the border of Morris and Sussex counties on Thursday evenings from 7:30PM till 11PM. This is a D&D 3rd Edition campaign set in the Kingdoms of Kalamar, currently ramping up to complete the coin trilogy of adventures. If interested, please leave a message or contact me personally.


----------



## wsclark (Aug 29, 2002)

*bump*

We are still looking for a few good people...


----------



## wsclark (Oct 12, 2002)

*bump*

Still looking for one or two players to round out the group.


----------



## wsclark (Jan 17, 2003)

*bump*

Still looking for one or two players to round out the group.


----------

